

Perkiness Check - c1sc0
http://fr.anc.is/2012/08/02/perkiness-check/

======
c1sc0
I'm submitting our list of perks for our indiegogo crowdfunding campaign to
the infinite wisdom of HN. This is the first time I'm doing a crowdfunding
campaign & I have no clue if these perks are actually any good or not. People
with more experience: feedback?

